# Fleece problem



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

Yesterday I decided to use fleece as bedding. In this morning, the cage was up side down :-D. My hedgie likes to dig, so please give me some advice what to do.
I read some tips.. One of them was to put some rocks in the corners..I think this is not good idea,because my hedgie is so strong (he can roll his water bowl made from clay :-D ).
Another tip was to fix fleece with velcro. If I do it, will it be possible to clean cage with water? Can I wash the fleece with any problems? Is it permament? Will it last in good condition for a long time?
Are there any tips?

..my hedgie is kind of devil :-D..she is veery,very huffy, very scared..even of my shadow... she doesnt want to play. A litter training is impossible,she just want to poop all over the cage..She knows, she will get from me the food, but I think she will be scared forever. So, Im a bit of upset...but she is so cute,I love her yawn and stretching when I put her out of cage. She is incredibly curious..just look at her :-D


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

What is he chewing?

Just use the pre-stick velcro and sew the velcro onto the liner. You should just be giving the cage a spritz cleaning, anyway.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love those ears!!! what kind of hedgie is that? she looks a little different than a african pigmy.


----------



## iveta (Aug 5, 2011)

she is chewing pork rind. She totally loves that smell. you should try it.
..she is long-eared hedgehog

thanks for help.


----------

